# [allgemein] tv aufnehmen mit composite/s-video



## ponda (13. Dezember 2002)

Ich möchte gerne filme etc. von meinem fernseher/videorecorder
mit dem pc aufnehmen, habe allerdings keine "tv karte" im rechner.
ich besitze aber einen composite und s-video eingang (und natürlich audio input). Wenn ich jetzt ein composite kabel anschließe und das andere ende an einen scart-adaper stecke (welcher dann logischerweise auch an den fernseher angeschlossen wird), bleibt der bildschirm schwarz. hab es schon mit vielen progs versucht. wenn ich das composite kabel allerdings an meine camera anschließe, kommt ein bild. wie kann das sein???
wie bekomme ich das tv bild auf meinen bildschirm?

THX


----------



## goela (13. Dezember 2002)

> ich besitze aber einen composite und s-video eingang


Bist Du sicher? Was ist es denn für eine Karte? Mehr Infos bitte!


----------



## El_Schubi (13. Dezember 2002)

öhm ponda du meinst sicher deine grafikkarte oder? da sind dann aber nur ausgänge drauf, es sei denn sie hat einen tv-tuner....


----------



## ponda (13. Dezember 2002)

ich habe den pc von aldi (kennt vielleicht jemand....ach, und nicht darüber lachen  )
und das sind auf jeden fall eingänge!!
die ausgänge sind hinten direkt an der graka und die eingänge sind vorne am pc


----------



## El_Schubi (13. Dezember 2002)

wenn es eingänge sind, dann müßte auf deiner grafikkarte ein dicker silberner block sein und du müßtest auch ganz normale antennen anschlüsse haben. du kannst ja mal schaun ob bei deiner grafikkarte/mainboard ein programm für video-in dabei ist, ich bezweifle es allerdings stark, da bei diesem komischen drive, das bei diesen komplettpcs seit neuem dabei ist nur die aus und eingänge von hinten vorne nochmal hat, abgesehen von den kartenlesern uä.


----------



## goela (16. Dezember 2002)

So sehe ich es genauso! Die vorderen Anschlüsse müssen nicht zwingend Eingänge sein. Schon mal in der Anleitung nachgeschaut! Würde mich wirklich interessieren, ob da was steht, dass es sich um Eingänge handelt!


----------



## ponda (16. Dezember 2002)

Es sind auf jeden Fall EINGÄNGE!!!!
meine camera kann ich ja an alle anschlüsse (composite, firewire etc...) anschließen und es funzt....nur halt mit Tv funzt es nicht.
ich kann ja mal ein bild von den eingängen posten


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

meines Wissens sind die Scart-Buchsen an ner Glotze nur eingangsmäßig belegt. Da wird wohl nischt rauskommen können. Versuch es mal am Vireorecorder. Da MUSS es klappen, schließlich hat der ja nen Scartausgang. Nimmst also einfach den Tuner des VCR und nicht den deines TV.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## goela (16. Dezember 2002)

> meines Wissens sind die Scart-Buchsen an ner Glotze nur eingangsmäßig belegt


Das könnte es Rätsels Lösung sein!

@Ponda
Hast Du es so angeschlossen?

1. TV-Scart / Composite  ----> Composite-Eingang PC (kein Bild)
2. Kamera / Composite ---> Composite-Eingang PC (hast ein Bild)

Weil, dies kann nicht gehen. Wie ja lightbox schon geschrieben hat, sind die Scartbuchsen am Fernseher nur Eingänge!


----------



## ponda (16. Dezember 2002)

habs auch schon übern videorecorder probiert...hat aber auch nicht geklappt.
ich glaube aber, dass ein fernseher auch ausgänge hat:
man kann ja z.B. ein Antenennkabel an fernseher anschließen und den dann an den videorecorder, dann kann man ja das bild auch aufnehmen...(kann mich aber auch täuschen...bin nicht so ein profi wie ihr)
ich weiß echt nicht, woran es liegen könnte 
muss man vielleicht ein extra programm laufen lassen, um von tv aufzunehmen? aber mit der cam funzt es doch auch ohne....
--------------------------------------------------------------------
edit/
hab gerade noch etwas entdeckt, woran es liegen könnte:
der scartadaper war bei meiner cam dabei, sprich er ist warscheinlich nur als "eingang" ausgelegt. könnte das möglich sein?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ponda _
> *edit/
> hab gerade noch etwas entdeckt, woran es liegen könnte:
> der scartadaper war bei meiner cam dabei, sprich er ist warscheinlich nur als "eingang" ausgelegt. könnte das möglich sein? *



Genau da liegt der Haken. Du hast das falsche Scart-Kabel (S-VHS -> Scart).
Trotzdem wirst du auch mit dem richtigen Kabel vermutlich an deiner Glotze kein Glück haben.
Aber wozu hat man nen VCR? Da gehts dann schon.

toitoitoi
lightbox


----------



## ponda (16. Dezember 2002)

ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass es das sein wird.
und ich schließe es ja sowieso an den V-Recorder an.
Werd mir morgen einen neuen adapter kaufen...meld mich dann nochmal.
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!!!!


----------



## ponda (17. Dezember 2002)

*ES FUNZT JETZT*   
hab mir nen neuen adapter gekauft und jetzt geht es.
freu freu


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Dezember 2002)

Na da freu ich mich doch mal mit.  

Fröhliches Videoschneiden wünsch ich.
lightbox


----------



## goela (17. Dezember 2002)

Schön!
Hast Du Dir jetzt einen Adapter gekauft, den man umschalten (In/out) kann?


----------



## ponda (17. Dezember 2002)

ja genau so einen.
im moment hab ich nur noch das problem, dass der ton nachläuft...aber das bekomm ich bestimmt auch noch irgendwie hin


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ponda _
> *ja genau so einen.
> im moment hab ich nur noch das problem, dass der ton nachläuft...aber das bekomm ich bestimmt auch noch irgendwie hin *



Da hilft nur Audioblockgröße ändern und damit die "Latenzzeit" minimieren (Soundkartenproblem).

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## ponda (18. Dezember 2002)

> Da hilft nur Audioblockgröße ändern


oh, wie peinlich...ähm, wie mache ich das?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

keine Ahnung, wie und ob das bei deiner Soundkarte geht. Weiß ja nichtmal, welche du hast. Bei meiner (Terratec DMX fire 24/96) gehts im Control Panel. Ich komme auf 7ms Latenzzeit. Das merkt niemand mehr.

Schau mal auf der Website des Herstellers oder bei Google (Soundkartenname + Stichwort Latenzzeit).

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## goela (18. Dezember 2002)

Ich weiss zwar nicht mit welchem Programm Du captures aber bei VirtualDub kannst Du einstellen, dass Ton und Bild synchron laufen!


----------



## Loros (25. Juli 2003)

*Staub vom Thread pust* *hust*

Hiho

Ich würde meinen Pc gerne ab und an mal nutzen um eine Fernsehserie aufzuzeichen. Den neuen PC will ich aber nicht aufschrauben um eine TV-Karte einzusetzen (Garantie). Die Kiste hat allerdings einen Composite und einen S-Video Eingang (Geforce4 Ti 4800 Graka). Was genau für ein Kabel braucht man um vom Videorekorder auf diese Anschlüsse ein Bild zu bekommen? Was brauch ich um den Ton übertragen zu können? VCR und PC stehen gut 5m voneinander entfernt; gibt es die Kabel in dieser Länge? Was würde der Spaß ungefähr kosten?

Hoffe auf Antwort. 

*winke*
  Loros

EDIT: Achja, was würdet ihr empfehlen: Composite oder S-Video Eingang?


----------

